# Đại lý thi công máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ tại Q12



## truc096hailongvan (21/12/20)

*Có nên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất?*

Giải pháp làm mát tối ưu nhất cho các khu công nghiệp, công ty sản xuất, nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng hay hội trường cỡ đại,… là lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp.

Tuy nhiên, đứng giữa sự lựa chọn: máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp và máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, cộng thêm lời tư vấn về sự tiện lợi trong lắp đặt hay dễ dàng trong bảo trì,… khiến khách hàng có vể băn khoăn và lưỡng lự, mặc dù họ biết, lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất là nên…

*Xem thêm:*
-_* Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió Daikin chính hãng, thi công và lắp đặt giá sỉ*_
*- *_*Các dòng máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió được lựa chọn nhiều nhất hiện nay*_



















_Hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần ống gió công nghiệp được công ty Hải Long Vân lắp đặt cho 1 công ty sản xuất_

*MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT CÓ GÌ ĐẶC BIỆT ĐỂ ĐẦU TƯ?*



*Công ty sản xuất thường là nơi:*

Là một nơi rộng lớn, thường hoạt động trên 8 tiếng/ngày.
Nhiều máy móc và nhân công cùng hoạt động, hơi nóng tỏa ra từ nhiều nguồn cộng với thời tiết khá khắc nghiệt.
Thường có 2 khu: văn phòng và xưởng sản xuất.

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió** công nghiệp cho công nghiệp có những điểm đặc biệt sau đây:*

Thổi gián tiếp qua một hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng, vì thế, hơi lạnh mà dòng máy này mang lại sẽ nhẹ nhàng và thanh thoát hơn, giúp bảo vệ tuyệt đối sức khỏe người dùng.
Hoạt động êm ái với máy nén xoắn ốc.
Vận hành dễ dàng với bộ điều khiển dạng màn hình LCD.
Thiết kế linh hoạt với đường ống đồng cho phép lắp đặt dài đến 50m và độ cao cho phép 30m.
Tiết kiệm không gian lắp đặt.
Bền bỉ theo thời gian nhờ tính năng chống ăn mòn cao.
Có thể lắp đặt ở nơi có nhiệt độ cao và những nơi đông người, khả năng chịu tải khá cao.
=> Công ty sản xuất thường sẽ có 2 khu, 1 văn phòng và 1 sản xuất riêng biệt với nhau nếu lắp máy lạnh tủ đứng thì chỉ có duy nhất 1 khu vực được làm mát, còn với *máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp* thì có thể làm mát luôn cả 2 nơi này, hơi lạnh cũng là nhẹ nhẹ rất thích hợp cho văn phòng làm việc.

+++ Tin nên đọc:

Nên lắp máy lạnh nào cho nhà xưởng?
3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin cho nhà xưởng tốt nhất – Lắp đặt máy lạnh công nghiệp
So sánh 3 dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp Daikin dành cho không gian lớn

























_Hình ảnh 1 xưởng sản xuất tại Bình Dương được Hải Long Vân lắp đặt hệ thống máy lạnh âm trần ống gió công nghiệp_

*LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT CÓ KHÓ KHĂN KHÔNG?*

Việc lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất thật sự khá khó khăn, phức tạp ở chỗ hệ thống ống gió mềm và cứng. Còn lại, thì vẫn như lắp đặt một bộ máy lạnh âm trần cassette vậy. Tuy nhiên, hệ thống máy lạnh này vẫn cần có một đội ngũ chuyên nghiệp để đảm nhận, nếu không, thì đồng nghĩa với việc bạn phải set up lại toàn bộ hệ thống máy lạnh mới đấy!

Những thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất được khách hàng tin dùng nhất:


Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Trane 8.0hp – 24hp: Liên hệ để biết chi tiết model và giá.
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Daikin 5.5hp – 20hp: 47.000.000đ – 132.300.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp Reetech 10hp – 32hp: 69.000.000đ – 194.000.000đ

Giá sẽ thay đổi và lên xuống tùy thời điểm, vì vậy, hãy liên hệ vào Hotline 0901 329 411 để Ms My báo giá và tặng bạn những khuyến mãi cực sốc nhé!

*CÓ NÊN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CÔNG NGHIỆP CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT?*

Theo đánh giá và nhìn nhận của các chuyên gia điều hòa không khí, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp là tốt hơn nhiều sơ với sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, bởi nó có khả năng trung hòa và bảo vệ sức khỏe người dùng tốt hơn.

Lắp đặt máy lạnh cho công ty sản xuất không phải chỉ cần mát mẻ là đủ, giải quyết cái nóng là xong, mà quan trọng là phải tạo ra một môi trường làm việc thoải mái nhất cho nhân viên của bạn. Không nói máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp là không phù hợp, nhưng với khả năng thổi quá mạnh, lại là dòng đặt sàn, công suất lớn, vì vậy khi hoạt động nhiều khi sẽ khiến cho người dùng cảm thấy hơi ngộp bởi lưu lượng gió quá lớn.

=> Với máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp thì khác, nó khắc phục hoàn toàn các nhược điểm của máy lạnh tủ đứng công nghiệp, vì thế, lựa chọn lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất là điều nên làm.

*VẬY ĐÂU LÀ ĐƠN VỊ LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN NỐI ỐNG GIÓ CHO CÔNG TY SẢN XUẤT GIÁ RẺ NHẤT?*

*Máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp* là một sản phẩm khá rắc rối trong việc lắp đặt, vì vậy, trước khi quyết định hợp tác với bất kì một đơn vị nào, bạn cần phải tìm hiểu kỹ và thật cẩn thận trong chọn lựa.

Về Hải Long Vân, chúng tôi vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đơn vị chuyên lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho công ty sản xuất giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió cho công ty sản xuất đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.






_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần ống gió công nghiệp TRANE_





_Hình ảnh thực tế máy lạnh âm trần ống gió công nghiệp DAIKIN_

*LỜI KẾT.*


Lưu ngay 2 số Hotline 0909 787 022 (Mr Hoàng – tư vấn, thiết kế bản vẽ) và 0901 329 411 (Ms My – báo giá nhanh chóng) để nhận được lời khuyên, tư vấn, khảo sát công trình miễn phí và dự toán trọn gói chính xác nhất. Bên cạnh đó, gọi càng sớm, sẽ càng có nhiều khuyến mãi về giá máy cho bạn đấy!

Ngoài việc là _đơn vị lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp cho công ty sản xuất_, Hải Long Vân còn chuyên cung cấp các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần cassette, máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh multi,… cho mọi công trình trên địa bàn miền Nam với giá rẻ nhất. Liên hệ ngay khi có nhu cầu nhé!


*Link bài viết tham khảo: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/co-nen-lap-dat-may-lanh-am-tran-noi-ong-gio-cong-nghiep-cho-cong-ty-san-xuat.html*


----------

